# are there companies who retag?



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm having the hardest time finding a way to get my shirts retagged. any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Screenprinters often offer a relabelling service, as would a local seamstress.

Do a search on the left for "label", "relabel", "relabelling"....lots of info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this member's website: ktextilesolutions.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, our forum sponsor, www.clothinglabels4U.com offers retagagging/relabeling services. They also make custom labels and hangtags.


----------

